# LAVA Subs LSP12 Giveaway Announcement



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win a LAVA LSP12 Subwoofer*


















​

*LAVA Subs and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give away a LAVA LSP12 Subwoofer to one lucky winner.

See the full details: LAVA Subs LSP12 Giveaway


----------

